# Some random autocross pics...



## BahnBaum (Feb 25, 2004)

OK, these are more car oriented. A few shots from May and June autocrosses at Fedex Field here in Maryland:














































Alex


----------



## Jon Shafer (Dec 15, 2001)

Great job Alex! Bravo...

:thumbup:


----------



## Boile (Jul 5, 2005)

I like the first pic.
Can you describe the hardware and the technique you used?


----------



## BahnBaum (Feb 25, 2004)

Boile said:


> Can you describe the hardware and the technique you used?


That was a really really show shutter speed panning shot with a wide angle lens. It's a 16-35L on a Canon 1D Mk2 N. Shot at 16mm shutter priority at anywhere from 1/5th to 1/25th of a second shutter speed.

Here are a few more:




























Alex


----------



## Cliff (Apr 19, 2002)

Nice shots, Alex :thumbup: You guys get a much more photogenic venue for your autoXes than the Golden Gate chapter does.


----------



## AndrewZ (Feb 1, 2006)

Love the way that E36 is on two tires. Awesome shot.:thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## Dave 330i (Jan 4, 2002)

Boile said:


> I like the first pic.
> Can you describe the hardware and the technique you used?


You don't know, Nikon expert? :rofl:


----------



## BahnBaum (Feb 25, 2004)

Cliff said:


> Nice shots, Alex :thumbup: You guys get a much more photogenic venue for your autoXes than the Golden Gate chapter does.


Thanks Cliff.

You have to work it to utilize the few decent backgrounds, and depending on what time of day it is it's slim pickings.

Alex


----------



## Boile (Jul 5, 2005)

Dave 330i said:


> You don't know, Nikon expert? :rofl:


He didn't use a Nikon.


----------



## Dave 330i (Jan 4, 2002)

Boile said:


> He didn't use a Nikon.


That's why the pictures came out so fuzzy.


----------



## BahnBaum (Feb 25, 2004)

Dave 330i said:


> That's why the pictures came out so fuzzy.


That's not fuzzy. That's art.



Alex


----------



## Dave 330i (Jan 4, 2002)

BahnBaum said:


> That's not fuzzy. That's art.
> 
> 
> 
> Alex


It's fuzzy. 

Try not to be so gullible. Thank you.


----------



## ·clyde· (Dec 26, 2001)

Dave 330i said:


> It's fuzzy.
> 
> Try not to be so gullible. Thank you.


That's martini talk right there.


----------

